# Puke on outside of car, fee?



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Has anyone had a passenger puke along the outside of their car? Head out the window etc...I'm sure you know what I'm describing without a detailed description.

Does this qualify for a cleaning fee? Full $200.00? Does it matter if it can easily be wiped off or if it's stuck on? Does it matter if it's just on the surface versus penetrating windows/door sills?


Thanks


----------



## rover_ralph (Dec 2, 2015)

I had this happen three times, uber would not process a cleaning fee, even with the photo proof. Best just to get to a car wash, clean up and get back to work.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I had that happen as well. Didn't even bother to submit a claim knowing Uber would reject it since the damage was on the outside. I just pulled into the nearest gas station and squeegeed away.


----------



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

if someone pukes on the outside of your car, just out on some gloves, and clean away with soap and a towel. It isn't hard and it isn't as damaging as puking inside.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Has anyone had a passenger puke along the outside of their car? Head out the window etc...I'm sure you know what I'm describing without a detailed description.
> 
> Does this qualify for a cleaning fee? Full $200.00? Does it matter if it can easily be wiped off or if it's stuck on? Does it matter if it's just on the surface versus penetrating windows/door sills?
> 
> Thanks


Mix some watery oatmeal, mashed tomatoes and onions, and bits of oregano, spread it near the inside of the window seat and floor, take a snapshot, send to Uber support and voila collect $200...bada bing bada boom...


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Send me the pix, I'll photoshop puke on your door on the inside.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Aga Muhlach said:


> Mix some watery oatmeal, mashed tomatoes and onions, and bits of oregano, spread it near the inside of the window seat and floor, take a snapshot, send to Uber support and voila collect $200...bada bing bada boom...


lol you have to link it to "trip history" so you have to ding a passenger who will heavily refute it. I know you're kidding though, I hope.

And thanks for the info all


----------

